# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  PYME Peruanas al Mundo: Oportunidad gratuita para hacer negocios en línea

## Pymealmundo

Ima.jpg*Ya  son más de 6,400 empresas peruanas registradas en el Programa PYME Peruanas al Mundo que la Sociedad de Comercio Exterior del  Perú (COMEXPERÚ), el Fondo Multilateral de Inversiones (FOMIN) del Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID) y Alibaba.com vienen ejecutando en Perú.*  El Programa busca promover que las empresas peruanas interesadas en ofrecer productos o importarlos puedan utilizar la web alibaba.com como medio para hacer negocios. Este programa es gratuito para las empresas Peruanas que se registren en www.pymealmundo.com.pe, siendo este el único requisito obligatorio a cumplir. Los beneficios que tiene PYME Peruanas al Mundo serán extendidos únicamente a las empresas que se registren en la mencionada web. 
El Programa cuenta con más de 6,400 empresas registradas y más de 1,400 empresas que ofrecen productos en sus propias plataformas dentro de alibaba.com. Debido a esto, se está formando una comunidad de peruanos en una plataforma electrónica internacional de uso gratuito, ya que no hay cobro de comisiones. Ello permite también que la oferta de estas empresas pueda llegar a otras empresas peruanas.  
Actualmente, esta web tiene más de 73 millones de usuarios y cada año ese número aumenta en 50%. Los usuarios de alibaba.com están localizados en 240 países (EEUU 16.5%, Unión Europea 15.4%, India 10.2%, Australia 2.9% y otros 55%), ofreciéndose productos de 46 sectores y más de 5,800 categorías. Por ello al usar esta herramienta web, la posibilidad de encontrar clientes o proveedores es muy grande. Hoy más de 110 mil empresas peruanas usan alibaba.com. Este registro crece, en promedio, 50% cada año.  
Miguel Cabello, gerente del Programa manifestó al respecto: Venimos trabajando desde el 2010 y el Programa durará hasta mediados de 2013. El objetivo es que 25,000 empresas peruanas puedan registrarse, reciban nuestro apoyo y más de 6,000 empresas ofrezcan sus productos al mercado nacional e internacional. 
El apoyo gratuito consiste en brindar asesorías y capacitaciones en exportaciones, importaciones, logística, aduanas, financiamiento, e-marketing, entre otros e incluye un servicio de asistencia remota (online) para aquellas empresas que lo necesiten o estén fuera de Lima, una página web con toda la información disponible sin costo alguno y un equipo de 10 expertos en comercio internacional que atenderá cualquier consulta.
Cabe señalar que de las empresas registradas en la web www.pymealmundo.com.pe y que ya ofrecen sus productos en sus plataformas en alibaba.com, el 100% han recibido por lo menos un requerimiento de cotización, en muchos casos, en solo semanas de haber expuesto sus productos. Existen casos de empresas productoras de artesanías en fibra de alpaca, artesanías en plata, productos agroindustriales y confecciones textiles en general, que han recibido requerimientos de cotización a los pocos días de haber ofrecido sus productos. El mercado de usuarios de esta web es enorme; por lo tanto, la posibilidad de conseguir clientes también, es una oportunidad que las empresas peruanas deben aprovechar.
Para formar parte de esta iniciativa, las empresas deberán registrarse en la web *www.pymealmundo.com.pe* completando la ficha correspondiente. Si necesitan asistencia o hacer consultas, pueden escribir a pyme@pymealmundo.com.pe o llamar al teléfono 01-625-7700.    *Miguel Cabello* *COMEXPERÚ* *995018933* *mcabello@comexperu.org.pe*Temas similares: Artículo: Cooperación Suiza relanza línea de crédito ambiental para pymes peruanas Vendo linea completa para procesar deshidratados TLC Perú-EFTA: gran oportunidad para el agro peruano Si quiere hacer negocios con China, pues debe conocer China Línea Gratuita para notificación de enfermedades en animales

----------


## CORPORACION

SOMOS UNA EMPRESA PERUANA
venta Maca, Quinua, Kiwicha, cañihua, uchuva, aguaymanto, Maíz, paccho o maíz chulpi ,Sorgo, Fríjol Peruano, Garbanzo, Trigo, cebada, mani, Poroto Mung, Frijol castilla, pallar, carapulcra, papaseca molida, haba, lenteja serrana, arveja, tarwi o chocho tauri tarhui, bayo, panamito, zarandaja chileno o bocona, Maiz Mote, Mote de maiz, trigo mote, shambar, arroz de cebada, moron, caraota, aji paprika, Tara, Spiny Holdback, Taya, Dividivi de los Andes, Entre Otros   
noubi corporation  sac, is a Peruvian company, our products have international quality standards,sell beans such as Canary Beans, Black eye Beans, Lima beans, chickpea, Maca ,Quinoa, Amaranth, cañihua, Maize, corn, Sorghum, Beans Peruvian, Chickpea, canary beans, Wheat Grain Buckwheat,barley, mani, Mung bean, Cowpea black eyes beans,caupi, Lima bean, habas, lentil, pea, tarwi cunt tauri tarhui, potato ,carapulcra,bayo bean, panamito bean, bean trifles Chilean or bocona, corn Mote mote corn, mote wheat, shambar wheat, barley rice moron, paprika pepper, Tare Spiny Holdback Taya Dividivi de los Andes, others 
Corporación Noubi Sac   www.noubisac.com/Products.pdf  www.noubisac.com/ 
LORENZO NOLASCO CHUQUIRUNA  
E-mail:lorenzonolasco@noubisac.com  
Phone +51- 949 929 840
 +51- 948 019 161 
+51- 976 304 562  
RPM *179840  
Ciudad: Trujillo Perú

----------

